# AirPod Pro Max et Apple TV



## NicoTx (21 Décembre 2020)

Salut à tous,

Petite interrogation de ma part concernant la prise en charge des AirPod Pro Max par l'Apple TV.

Je souhaite investir dans un casque "Hi-Fi" pour éviter de me lancer dans l'installation d'un home cinéma (ou barre de son) pouvant être gênante pour les voisins.
Nous sommes deux à vouloir profiter d'un son surround. 
J'ai commencé à chercher chez Sony ou Sennheiser mais Apple ayant annoncé son casque je me demande si ça ne serait pas la solution la plus simple pour moi (mais pas forcément la moins chère c'est certain...).

Est-il possible de connecter deux casques APM à une Apple TV 4K? Est ce qu'on bénéficie toujours de l'audio spatialisé avec cette configuration?


----------



## Anthony (22 Décembre 2020)

NicoTx a dit:


> Est ce qu'on bénéficie toujours de l'audio spatialisé avec cette configuration?



L'Apple TV 4K ne prend pas en charge l'audio spatialisé. Même avec un seul casque AirPods Max.


----------



## NicoTx (22 Décembre 2020)

Okay.
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------

